# Butterscotch Bread



## kansasgirl (Oct 13, 2004)

I love all things butterscotch.  Here is an easy and delicious recipe.

Butterscotch Bread
1 loaf frozen bread, thawed
1 box butterscotch pudding mix
1/4 c brown sugar
1/2 c pecans or almonds, chopped
1/2 c butterscotch morsels
6 tb butter, melted

Preheat oven to 375F
1.Butter a large Bundt pan or cake pan. Sprinkle the bottom of the pan with nuts. 
2.Cut the loaf into golfball size pieces. Combine pudding mix and brown sugar in a bowl. Roll dough pieces in the pudding mix, coating them well.
3.Place one layer in the pan and them sprinkle with some of the butterscotch chips. Continue to layer with the dough pieces and chips until all the dough pieces are used.
4.Cover and let rise in a warm place for about 45 minutes or until doubled in size.
5.Drizzle risen dough with melted butter and then bake for 30 minutes. Cool slightly on a wire rack (3-5 mins) before inverting onto a serving plate. Serve warm.


----------

